# Engine Cutting Off While Driving



## bailey123 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is anyone having problems with their engine cutting off while driving. I have a 2010 Routan with 14k miles. I have not had any issues until the past month. I had just made a right turn on a 2 lane road - accelerating but probably only going 10 mph - noticed that I had no power steering, gas pedal not doing anything. I pulled over, put car in park, turned off and back on and started right up. I drove the car for about a week and it did it again..this time I took a left but was accelerating again..probably only going about 5-10 mph. Pulled over, park, off then on and no problems. We took to dealer and they could not find any issues, no codes pulled up on the computer, nothing. About a week after that it happened again but this time I was slowing down on the interstate - still going about 40-50 mph and air cut off, gas went to empty, blinker wouldn't' work, power steering went out. Did the same thing again. It is at the dealer that I bought it from now. They had had it for 4 days and said they cannot find anything wrong with it. They have been working with VW and told me today I had to come pick it up. I'm worried about safety - driving on 6 lanes of traffic on interstate and motor shuts off. Has anyone had this problem at all?


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

bailey123 said:


> Is anyone having problems with their engine cutting off while driving. I have a 2010 Routan with 14k miles. I have not had any issues until the past month. I had just made a right turn on a 2 lane road - accelerating but probably only going 10 mph - noticed that I had no power steering, gas pedal not doing anything. I pulled over, put car in park, turned off and back on and started right up. I drove the car for about a week and it did it again..this time I took a left but was accelerating again..probably only going about 5-10 mph. Pulled over, park, off then on and no problems. We took to dealer and they could not find any issues, no codes pulled up on the computer, nothing. About a week after that it happened again but this time I was slowing down on the interstate - still going about 40-50 mph and air cut off, gas went to empty, blinker wouldn't' work, power steering went out. Did the same thing again. It is at the dealer that I bought it from now. They had had it for 4 days and said they cannot find anything wrong with it. They have been working with VW and told me today I had to come pick it up. I'm worried about safety - driving on 6 lanes of traffic on interstate and motor shuts off. Has anyone had this problem at all?


Which engine do you have?

Seeing as how this is based on the Town & Country - I would think that if this was a widespread problem more reports would be made. My family (mom and sister) has owned four Chrysler vans over the past 15 years - and they have all performed flawlessly.

If I had to guess I would say you had a bad fuel pump. Since turning was causing it - it sounds like it could be related to the fuel in moving around in your tank and the fuel pump cutting off. Since it wouldn't be an engine issue it might not be registering a code when they look at it in the dealership. 

Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I've had a similar problem on our 2009 Routan SEL Premium twice


----------



## davidjs (May 7, 2008)

2005cts said:


> Which engine do you have?
> 
> Seeing as how this is based on the Town & Country - I would think that if this was a widespread problem more reports would be made. My family (mom and sister) has owned four Chrysler vans over the past 15 years - and they have all performed flawlessly.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you find out.


 I wouldn't call it a "common" problem, but it's a known issue (at least by owners) on 2010 Grand Caravan's and Town and Countrys... On those it seems to appear most often with the 4.0l engine. 

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan/254989-2010-4-0l-grand-caravan-still-stalling.html 

http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=310391 

http://www.carcomplaints.com/Dodge/Grand_Caravan/2010/engine/engine_shut_down_while_driving.shtml (this is a summary of the NHTSA complaints) 

If you go to the NHTSA ODI website (http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/recalls/recallsearch.cfm ), you can see the complaints (for all 3 variants), and register your own complaint. It does not appear that any of the dealers really know what is going on (either denying they can do anything, or replacing random parts), so I am not aware of a resolution to the issue.:thumbdown:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

davidjs said:


> I wouldn't call it a "common" problem, but it's a known issue (at least by owners) on 2010 Grand Caravan's and Town and Countrys... On those it seems to appear most often with the 4.0l engine.
> 
> http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan/254989-2010-4-0l-grand-caravan-still-stalling.html
> 
> ...


 
It seems to be revolving around the WCM (wireless control module). Here's another post I found about this a few days ago. 
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...thing-died-in-middle-of-intersection.../page3


----------



## davidjs (May 7, 2008)

58kafer said:


> It seems to be revolving around the WCM (wireless control module). Here's another post I found about this a few days ago.
> http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...thing-died-in-middle-of-intersection.../page3


 Thanks! There's too many dang forums for these since they're cross-manufacturer! 

My dealer is trying to imply my GPS caused the problem (even though it wasn't even on there once):screwy:


----------



## Amazed (Aug 16, 2010)

My wife's 2010 Routan did the same thing while driving but it did throw some codes.

They ended up replacing the PCV valve..and to think I traded in a 2008 Honda Odyssey for a Routan.......


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Bumping this because it is now a known issue with the ignition switch


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Our 2009 SEL Premium did it to me twice within an hour about a month ago. I brought it to the dealer a few days after the incidents took place and they found numerous codes; but since I was turning the vehicle in within a few days I asked them to leave it and address the issues after we had our new van.

Both times the engine cut out (the 4.0), I was doing 70+ mph on the freeway. Not a fun feeling trying to drive a dead car over to the side of the road in traffic. But both times it immediately restarted, and for the two weeks thereafter, until it was given back, I had no further issues with that problem.


----------



## dgarlins (Nov 4, 2009)

*Recall*



Ondaora20 said:


> Our 2009 SEL Premium did it to me twice within an hour about a month ago. I brought it to the dealer a few days after the incidents took place and they found numerous codes; but since I was turning the vehicle in within a few days I asked them to leave it and address the issues after we had our new van.
> 
> Both times the engine cut out (the 4.0), I was doing 70+ mph on the freeway. Not a fun feeling trying to drive a dead car over to the side of the road in traffic. But both times it immediately restarted, and for the two weeks thereafter, until it was given back, I had no further issues with that problem.


I believe there was a recall for this issue. Surprised the local VW didn't already do it.


----------



## skinnypups (May 31, 2011)

Any updates about this problem?
I had it happen tonight. Turning right onto a 4 lane road the whole van just shut off. I popped it in neutral and restarted it and it started right back up. It was scary though! I felt very lucky that we were on a relatively quiet road. Had I been merging onto a faster road I worry that I would have caused a bad accident. Had my husband and 2 small kids in the car too 

I am going to take it in tomorrow, but need to know if this is a problem they are going to be able to identify and FIX. I do not ever want this to happen again.

I have a 2010 SE with under 3000miles on it. Bought it new at the end of January. Kind of can't believe I am already having a problem.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The recall is* expected* to begin in April. Volkswagen dealers will replace the vehicle's WIN module. Owners can contact Volkswagen at (800) 822-8987

Also, if you have a bunch of stuff hanging off your FOBIK Key, that can compound the problem. 

There are articles on the web that acknowledge that VW is aware of this issue. 

http://www.google.com/search?source...=1T4ADRA_enUS393US395&q=2010+vw+routan+recall






skinnypups said:


> Any updates about this problem?
> I had it happen tonight. Turning right onto a 4 lane road the whole van just shut off. I popped it in neutral and restarted it and it started right back up. It was scary though! I felt very lucky that we were on a relatively quiet road. Had I been merging onto a faster road I worry that I would have caused a bad accident. Had my husband and 2 small kids in the car too
> 
> I am going to take it in tomorrow, but need to know if this is a problem they are going to be able to identify and FIX. I do not ever want this to happen again.
> ...


----------



## Rider14 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Same issue, NO RECALL!*



58kafer said:


> The recall is* expected* to begin in April. Volkswagen dealers will replace the vehicle's WIN module. Owners can contact Volkswagen at (800) 822-8987
> 
> Also, if you have a bunch of stuff hanging off your FOBIK Key, that can compound the problem.
> 
> ...


So my wife's Routan has been having similar issues for a while, and I just found out about the recall and checked - but my VIN is not included in the recall!

Lots of complaints online, still no apparent fixes outside the recall.

One user posted up that the PCV valve needed replacing... did that help anyone? Any new news? Time to sell the car, I guess, but would rather fix it. In great shape and otherwise runs well.

- Dan


----------



## Rider14 (Jul 25, 2016)

Per anecdotal evidence in ther threads, I had my mechanic replace the EGR valve... So far so good, we shall see.

- Dan


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Rider14 said:


> Per anecdotal evidence in ther threads, I had my mechanic replace the EGR valve... So far so good, we shall see.
> 
> - Dan


Yes, I've also solved this issue by replacing the EGR valve, after the ign switch recall did nothing to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

